# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  ATI - RTI differenze

## robertox2

Sono l'Amministratore Unico di una s.r.l. operante nel campo dei servizi alle imprese; vorrei sviluppare un progetto in collaborazione con una s.a.s. operante anch'essa nello stesso settore. Il progetto prevede che, al raggiungimento di determinati obiettivi, le due società ne costiutuiscano una terza nella quale far confluire il nuovo business.  
Qual'è il modo più corretto per normare tale situazione? 
Associazione Temporanea d'Impresa o Raggruppamento Temporaneo d'Impresa? 
Quali sono le differenze dal punto di vista civilistico e fiscale? 
Grazie anticipatamente...
...roberto

----------

